# Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten



## Tetzlaff (20. November 2007)

*Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*

Hallo,

Mitte der 90er Jahre habe ich mal für meinen Amiga 1200 einen Joystickaufsatz für die Cursortasten gekauft. Der kam ca. 5 Mark. Man setzte ihn einfach auf die Cursortasten und konnte dann mit Hilfe des Hebels denn Cursor bewegen. Beim Druck nach oben, löste man die Cursortaste "Pfeil hoch", beim Bewegen nach links die Taste "Pfeil links". Ich hoffe, jemand weiß was ich meine oder kennt so ein Teil. Leider finde ich meins nicht mehr und meine Recherche via Suchmaschinen hat auch noch nichts ergeben. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.


----------



## EmmasPapa (20. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*



			
				Tetzlaff am 20.11.2007 12:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Mitte der 90er Jahre habe ich mal für meinen Amiga 1200 einen Joystickaufsatz für die Cursortasten gekauft. Der kam ca. 5 Mark. Man setzte ihn einfach auf die Cursortasten und konnte dann mit Hilfe des Hebels denn Cursor bewegen. Beim Druck nach oben, löste man die Cursortaste "Pfeil hoch", beim Bewegen nach links die Taste "Pfeil links". Ich hoffe, jemand weiß was ich meine oder kennt so ein Teil. Leider finde ich meins nicht mehr und meine Recherche via Suchmaschinen hat auch noch nichts ergeben. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.



Hatte ich auch mal, aber damit ist man heute in den aktuellen Games einfach zu langsam. Ich h abe sie auch nur für Mobiltelefone gefunden.


----------



## Tetzlaff (20. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*



			
				EmmasPapa am 20.11.2007 12:46 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte ich auch mal, aber damit ist man heute in den aktuellen Games einfach zu langsam. Ich h abe sie auch nur für Mobiltelefone gefunden.



Für NFS 2 SE wirds reichen, das bediene ich eh bloß mit Cursortasten und dann tun mir nach zwei Runden im Netzwerk die Finger weh.

Erst mal danke fürs Gucken, weißt Du vieleicht noch den Namen oder den Hersteller des Gerätes?


----------



## SoSchautsAus (20. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*

Mal eine ganz blöde Frage: Wieso kaufst du dir nicht einfach einen ganz normalen Joystick? 

SSA


----------



## Chemenu (20. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*

Joystick für Rennspiele? 
Das is ja noch schlimmer als Tastatur... dauert doch viel länger zu reagieren... 

Man davon abgesehen dass es ja kein richtiger Joystick ist, d.h. du hast auch keine Vorteile in Kurven usw.

Und schmerzende Finger nach 2 Runden kann ich auch nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Entweder bist du einfach zu verkrampft, oder die Tastatur ist zu schwergängig.  :-o 

Wie wärs denn mit nem Gamepad?
Das dürfte doch wesentlich komfortabler sein bei NfS.
Gibt ja auch günstige.


----------



## Tetzlaff (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 20.11.2007 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal eine ganz blöde Frage: Wieso kaufst du dir nicht einfach einen ganz normalen Joystick?
> 
> SSA



Für blöde Fragen bitte einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.


----------



## Tetzlaff (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*



			
				Chemenu am 20.11.2007 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Joystick für Rennspiele?
> Das is ja noch schlimmer als Tastatur... dauert doch viel länger zu reagieren...
> 
> Man davon abgesehen dass es ja kein richtiger Joystick ist, d.h. du hast auch keine Vorteile in Kurven usw.
> ...



Deine Antwort ist genauso unbefriedigend wie die Vorherige. Muss ich das nächste mal posten, dass ich im Besitz eine Saitek P2000 bin. Ich habe doch  gepostet, dass ich einen Joystickaufsatz für die Tastatur suche und keine dummen Ratschläge. Nehmt Euch ein Beispiel an "EmmasPapa", da könnt Ihr sehen, wie man auf eine Frage richtig antwortet.


----------



## AchtBit (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*



			
				Chemenu am 20.11.2007 15:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Joystick für Rennspiele?
> Das is ja noch schlimmer als Tastatur... dauert doch viel länger zu reagieren...



Sag das nicht. Ich hab mit meinem alten Gravis Analog Pro, unzählige Runden bei GP Legends abgespult. Und das nicht schlechter als die Lenkradfahrer. 

Also wenns sein muss fahr ich dir nen Ferrari mit Joystick.


----------



## Ztyla (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*



			
				Tetzlaff am 22.11.2007 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 20.11.2007 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, machst Deinem Avatar ja alle Ehre...

@ Topic: Ich reihe mich mal in die "Können nicht wirklich helfen" Fraktion ein, habe jetzt ca. ne viertel Stunde nach so einem, Ding gegoogelt, aber keinen mehr gefunden.

Ich hatte so ein Teil aber schonmal und kann Dir sagen, dass es eher schlecht als recht funktioniert. Die Tasten klemmen oft und bei heftigerer Bedienung löste es sich von den Pfeiltasten..

Inzwischen habe ich mir den guten alten "Competition Pro" Joystick geholt, der kommt dem "Pfeiltastengefühl" mit seinem simplen "Klickanschlag" sehr Nahe, vielleicht hilft der Dir ja auch besser als Dein Saitek...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Joystick-Competi...oryZ3677QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Und wenn nicht, dann kann ich Dir nur den Tip geben, schau mal auf Flohmärkten nach, da seh ich die Dinger oft noch in den Elektonikgerümpelkisten liegen..


----------



## SoSchautsAus (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*



			
				Tetzlaff am 22.11.2007 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 20.11.2007 15:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahnsinn! Wie konnte ich mich nur erdreisten diese offensichtliche Frage zu stellen? Aber gut dass du sie nicht mal beantwortet hast, denn genau wie Chemenu hab ich mit meinem Posting nur Böses im Schilde geführt. Inwiefern EmmasPapa dir weitergeholfen hat ist mir auch ein Rätsel, aber du wirst das schon wissen. Möge die Macht mit dir sein.  

SSA


----------



## docsnyder08 (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*

wenn ich solche kommentare lese, werd ich mir mal gut überlegen, wem ich meine hilfe anbiete und wem nicht.
was ich eigentlich schreiben wollte, verkneif ich mir daher an dieser stelle


----------



## N-Traxx (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*

Ein Joystick mit Klickanschlag ? Das wiederspricht alles für das ein Joystick da ist. Wo ist den nochmal der Smilie der sich aufs Hirn haut ?

Bisschen weiter unten auf der Seite
http://www.ankommen.de/spielesteuerung_joystick.html

Habe gehelft   

mfg

EDIT:

Der ist sogar Wireless


----------



## EmmasPapa (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 22.11.2007 12:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Tetzlaff am 22.11.2007 09:20 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nun, ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und danach gesucht  und ihm damit bestätigt das es sie wohl nicht mehr gibt.. Im übrigen ist es (meiner Meinung nach) im Moment extrem wie diverse Freds immer schneller vom Thema abweichen ..... hmm, passiert mir auch manchmal


----------



## N-Traxx (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*



			
				EmmasPapa am 22.11.2007 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> SoSchautsAus am 22.11.2007 12:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EmmasPapa (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*

Klar, mein Posting bezog sich auch nicht auf Dich


----------



## SoSchautsAus (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*



			
				EmmasPapa am 22.11.2007 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Nun, ich habe mir die Mühe gemacht und danach gesucht


Vielleicht hab ich das ja auch getan!? 



> und ihm damit bestätigt das es sie wohl nicht mehr gibt..


Dann hätte man den Thread ja nach deinem Posting schliessen können. Aber anscheinend gibt es sie doch noch. 



> Im übrigen ist es (meiner Meinung nach) im Moment extrem wie diverse Freds immer schneller vom Thema abweichen


Das Grundprinzip eines Forums ist nun mal Kommunikation. Wenn er fragt ob ich ihm helfen kann, dann wird es doch wohl erlaubt sein eine Frage zu stellen, die früher oder später sowieso jemand gestellt hätte, weil eine Antwort interessant gewesen wäre. Wenn ich darauf aber nur einen pampigen Spruch serviert bekomme, der nicht mal meine Frage beantwortet, dann find ich das ziemlich unverschämt. Ach, was reg ich mich eigentlich auf ... für mich ist das Thema hier gegessen. 

SSA


----------



## EmmasPapa (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*



			
				SoSchautsAus am 22.11.2007 13:25 schrieb:
			
		

> EmmasPapa am 22.11.2007 12:30 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann hättest Du es ja schreiben können.


----------



## Ztyla (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*



			
				N-Traxx am 22.11.2007 12:25 schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Joystick mit Klickanschlag ? Das wiederspricht alles für das ein Joystick da ist. Wo ist den nochmal der Smilie der sich aufs Hirn haut ?




Merke schon, Du hast die glorreiche C64 "Rüttel-Dauerlauf" Zeit nicht mehr miterlebt...

Was wir früher an Speed-Rütteln an Bizeps und Trizeps aufgebaut haben, das kriegt ihr jungen Piescher heutzutage nicht mal durch handelsübliche Onanie hin 

Der Competition Pro war der einzige C64 Joy<stick, der diese "Orgien" länger als zwei Wochen überstanden hat, also komm mir nicht mir "Widerspruch"


----------



## N-Traxx (22. November 2007)

*AW: Suche Joystickaufsatz für Cursortasten*



			
				Ztyla am 22.11.2007 16:22 schrieb:
			
		

> Merke schon, Du hast die glorreiche C64 "Rüttel-Dauerlauf" Zeit nicht mehr miterlebt...



Ja do das waren noch Zeiten, war grade mal 14Jahre und nur am Winter-SummerGame Zocken.   

Aber der heutige Sinn eines Joystick ist es weiche Analoge Bewegungen zu übergeben und nicht Klick Vollanschlag.    Stell dir das mal in einer F16 vor   

links klick klick klick rechts klick links klick links links linnnnnnnnnks


----------

